# bum wiggle (almost like spraying)



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

5 year old neutered male cat has been walking underneath my side tables and tv stand with his butt to the wall and shaking his feet and rear almost like he was spraying. I have checked and there is nothing there.

This is a new behaviour for him that started this week. The only thing that I know that has changed is new neighbours moved in 3 months ago behind us that let their cats roam (and they both end up in our yard). He's never been bothered by cats in our yard before. 

Should I be worried about him starting to spray in the house? 

Eating is fine. Drinking is fine. Litter box behaviour is normal. He gets group (5 cat household) and solo play and is the neediest of our clowder. 

Anyone else experienced this???? I should mention its only under those two tables. I've never seen this behaviour in any ther spot. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

My female does this when she'd happy to see us. Or we are on the toilet, lol! Its like a dog wagging its tail


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Angelo does this since the first time I got him till now. He does it when he is super excited.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine does it when I am getting his wet food ready for him. 

My old cat Tetly was the QUEEN of the bum wiggle.
She would do this and her tail would move like a rattlesnakes when she was talking to her humans, when she was being talked to, petted, you name it! Lol


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stephano has always done the shaky tail thing, which freaked me out at first, because I thought he was going to spray, but he just does it when he's really excited, especially when we are getting his food ready.


----------

